# in any case



## hfj

How do you say "in any case" in Greek? I don't see an entry for it. 

e.g. "It's sunny today but I'm going to go to the cinema in any case."

- Kάνε ήλιο σήμερα, αλλά θα παω στο σινεμά .........


----------



## velisarius

ουτως η αλλος


----------



## hfj

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Tassos

hfj said:


> e.g. "It's sunny today but I'm going to go to the cinema in any case."
> 
> - Kάνε Έχει (βγάλει) ήλιο σήμερα, αλλά θα παω (στο) σινεμά .........



...σε κάθε περίπτωση (literary translation)
...όπως και να 'χει
...ό,τι και να γίνει


----------



## ireney

Small spelling correction of velissaius' post: Ούτως ή άλλως


----------



## Andrious

And a smaller one (intonation symbol):
Έχει (βγάλει) ήλιο σήμερα, αλλά θα πάω (στο) σινεμά


----------



## hfj

Tassos said:


> ...σε κάθε περίπτωση (literary translation)
> ...όπως και να 'χει
> ...ό,τι και να γίνει



Thanks. But I'm not sure about the first one. It seems to me it means "in each case" or "in every case",  which is not exactly the same as "in any case"


----------



## Andrious

Tassos is right. _Σε κάθε περίπτωση_ may means both _in any case_ and _in each case_. Here it means _in any case._


----------



## cougr

Just like to add "_εν πάσει περιπτώσει_" to the list.


----------



## anthodocheio

cougr said:


> Just like to add "_εν πάσει περιπτώσει_" to the list.



Although, this one cannot be used in this sentence:


hfj said:


> e.g. "It's sunny today but I'm going to go to the cinema in any case."
> 
> - Kάνε ήλιο σήμερα, αλλά θα παω στο σινεμά .........


----------



## cougr

I should have clarified that "_εν πάσει περιπτώσει_" can be used as a translation where the term "in any case" is used in the sense of "anyway/anyhow".


----------

